# Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!



## ToflixGamer (17. Juni 2014)

*Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*

Hey alle zusammen!

Hatte heute mal die Möglichkeit, die Sennheiser HD 515 an meinem PC zu testen.

Klang war tausendmal besser als
meine Boxen und daher möchte ich mir gerne selbst gute Kopfhörer leisten.

Sollen vorallem fürs Gaming sein, aber auch für Musik und so. Soundkarte kommt bald ne gute rein, von daher kein Problem.

Preis würd ich mal spontan sagen, bis 130€, mehr geb ich ungern aus.

Was gäbs denn da so?


----------



## Sirthegoat (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*

Ist die Soundkarte im Budget eingerechnet oder nicht, was gefällt dir lieber offene oder geschlossene Hörer, eher neutral oder mit mehr Bass / Badewanne?


----------



## ToflixGamer (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*

Ne, Soundkarte ist extra.

Offene sind wohl besser, da schwitz ich nicht so drunter.

Hm, ist ne gute Frage... soll schon was dahinter sein, damit Explosionen schön wummsen.


----------



## Sirthegoat (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*

Schwieriges Budget wären 50€ noch drin, ansonsten würde ich mal spontan den AKG k 551 in den Raum werfen, der reizt zwar das Budget nicht aus spielt aber für 70-80€ sehr gut, ist offen und hat einen etwas Verstärkten Bass ist aber eher neutral, das Mikro lässt sich am Pc nicht benutzten, da der Hörer eigentlich für den mobilen Einsatz entwickelt wurde.


----------



## ToflixGamer (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*

Hm, ist mir etwas zu viel...

Ich erwarte für das Geld kein High-End, ich möchte nur das möglichst beste für den Preis rausholen.


----------



## Sirthegoat (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*

Du kannst auch etwas Geld sparen und die Soundkarte in das Budget einrechnen, dann wäre zb ein Superlux HD 681 Evo + Xonar DGX drine. Ansonsten kenne ich keine Kopfhörer die genau in dem Budget liegen.


----------



## -Shorty- (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*

Diese 2 Einsatzzwecke lassen sich auch gar nicht vereinen, da viele Gaming Headsets auf gute Kommunikation ausgelegt sind und die Höhen stärker betonen. In höheren Preisklassen finden sich da sicher gute Kompromisse, aber bis 130€ wüßt ich nix.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/191718-einkaufsfuehrer-headsets-und-kopfhoerer.html

Falls noch nicht geschehen, hier mal einlesen. Hab selber auch 1 Paar Hörer und 1 Headset zum quatschen, blöd wegen umstecken aber finanziell der bessere Kompromiss für mich.


----------



## ToflixGamer (18. Juni 2014)

*Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*

Vielleicht habt ihr das falsch verstanden, aber ich möchte NUR Kopfhörer, kein Headset.

Ein Mikro hab ich schon. 

Darf natürlich auch günstiger sein. Möchte halt gescheite. Und 5€ mehr bringen mich auch nicht um, falls es darum geht.


----------



## Sirthegoat (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*

Das Budget ist eben sehr schwierig wirklich gute Kopfhörer fangen erst aber 170€ an, alles drunter liegt eben irgendwo unter 100€ zumindest die die ich gehört habe und empfehlen kann.


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*

Also hier ist mal ein Link zum selber studieren was dir passt

Bass-Kopfhörer Test 2014 // Kopfhörer Vergleich & Testsieger!

Ich persönlich habe die Sony MDRXB600, aber ohne Feineinstellung klingen die einfach zu Basslastig, aber ich hatte damals 35 Euro bezahlt und dafür waren die in Ordnung

Die House of Marley Positive Vibration sollen für ihren Preis sehr gut sein, Postiv wird hervorgehoben, ein ausgewogenes Klangbild.

Fakt ist aber, wenn man was richtiges haben möchte, muss man auch etwas tiefer in die Tasche greifen


----------



## Jeanboy (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*

Der DT-990 würde 130 Euro kosten: beyerdynamic DT 990 PRO (459.038) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Alternativ ein QPAD QH-85 Gaming Headset schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland + ASUS Xonar DGX, PCIe x1 (90-YAA0Q0-0UAN0BZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Sirthegoat (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*

Seit wann ist denn der DT 990 so billig, hatte immer im Hinterkopf das man die (770/880/990) erst aber 170€ aufwärts bekommt .


----------



## Thallassa (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*



Dissi schrieb:


> Seit wann ist denn der DT 990 so billig, hatte immer im Hinterkopf das man die (770/880/990) erst aber 170€ aufwärts bekommt .


 
klick

War auch schonmal billiger, für 99€ ein echtes Schnäppchen ^^


----------



## Sirthegoat (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*

Ok hatte den gar nicht im Blick unter 150-170€ , dann ist das natürlich für das Budget die Empfehlung, offen und auf "Badewanne" abgestimmt.


----------



## benny71 (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*

Die hier habe ich sind garnicht so schlecht für das geld.....
beyerdynamic DTX 910 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## ToflixGamer (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*

@Jeanboy:

Danke, aber ich will kein Pseudo-Gaming-Headset. 

Die 990 sehen wirklich sehr gut aus. Mal sehen.


----------



## ToflixGamer (18. Juni 2014)

*Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*

Hab heut mal die 558 von Sennheiser getestet. Sehr geil. Ich denk, die werden es dann auch.

Oder gibts bessere fürs gleiche Geld?


----------



## SamSoNight (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*

DT 990 oder K612 Pro. Besser ist jetzt nicht das richtige Wort, aber anders. Der Sennheiser hört sich sehr zurückhaltend und relaxed an. Der K612 Pro ist neutraler, der DT 990 aufregender.


----------



## Cleriker (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*

Den 558 hatte ich auch mal auf den Ohren, der ist mMn nicht besonders. Er macht vieles gut,aber nichts wirklich toll. Zurückhaltend ist da gut getroffen. Wenn du magst, hör dir mal den Sony MDR-MA900 an. Der ist durch seinen leichten Sitz auf dem Kopf allerdings nichts für Headbanging.  Der löst gut auf, hat aber nicht dieses typische "es spielt alles im Kopf" Gefühl. Eher so, als wenn die Musik um dich herum klingt und nicht in dir. Der Tragekompfort ist super. LAss dich bitte nicht von der im Vergleich zu anderen KH, leichten Bauweise stören. Der ist besser verarbeitet als man denkt und sitzt gut. Man hat selbst nach vielen Stunden des tragens keine schwitzigen Ohren, das ist super angenehm.


----------



## debalz (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*

Ich nutze am PC den AKG 612 pro, der schlägt den guten Sony MDR-MA900, ist sehr bequem und bietet mit seiner leichten Bassanhebung aber sonst recht neutralen Abstimmung eine gute Auflösung für diese Preisklasse. M.E. gibts kaum einen besseren offenen KH unter 200€
AKG K-612 Pro


----------



## ToflixGamer (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*

Alles klar, danke!


----------



## Hamstertom (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*

Die Kombination, die dir Dissi vorgeschlagen hat, benutze ich auch! Falls du den Hersteller superlux nicht kennst...  Die stellen extrem Preis-/leistungsgünstige Kopfhörer her, die mit jedem Kopfhörer bis 150€ konkurieren können! Schau allein mal ins Hifi-forum nach den hd681/hd668(meiner).. Für den Preis unschlagbar.
Ich betreibe meinen 668 mittlerweile an einem Verstärker, der den Soind durch die DGX von Asus bekommt.. Einfach nur ein klasse Sound für kleines Geld


----------



## Sirthegoat (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*



debalz schrieb:


> Ich nutze am PC den AKG 612 pro, der schlägt den guten Sony MDR-MA900, ist sehr bequem und bietet mit seiner leichten Bassanhebung aber sonst recht neutralen Abstimmung eine gute Auflösung für diese Preisklasse. M.E. gibts kaum einen besseren offenen KH unter 200€
> AKG K-612 Pro



Den AKG als *den* besten Kopfhörer unter 200€ hinzustellen finde ich schon übertrieben, ich fand den AKG beim Probehören zu neutral und fast schon langweilig, da würde ich wenn man mehr Bass haben möchte lieber zum Fidelio oder etwas von Sennheiser greifen, wenn man nen richtigen Bassprügel haben möchte führt fast kein weg an V-Moda vorbei, den M-100 konnte ich auch schon Probehören, das ist mir aber schon wieder zu viel des Guten , aber wems gefällt, den V-Moda M-80 gibts glaub ich schon für unter 200€.


----------



## SamSoNight (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*

Die DT 990/770 haben auch ordentlich Bass, aber eben auch Höhen


----------



## Sirthegoat (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*



SamSoNight schrieb:


> Die DT 990/770 haben auch ordentlich Bass, aber eben auch Höhen


 
Und welche Kopfhörer haben deiner Meinung nach keine Höhen von den von mir genannten?


----------



## debalz (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*



Dissi schrieb:


> Den AKG als *den* besten Kopfhörer unter 200€ hinzustellen finde ich schon übertrieben, ich fand den AKG beim Probehören zu neutral und fast schon langweilig, da würde ich wenn man mehr Bass haben möchte lieber zum Fidelio oder etwas von Sennheiser greifen, wenn man nen richtigen Bassprügel haben möchte führt fast kein weg an V-Moda vorbei, den M-100 konnte ich auch schon Probehören, das ist mir aber schon wieder zu viel des Guten , aber wems gefällt, den V-Moda M-80 gibts glaub ich schon für unter 200€.



deshalb sagte ich ja "meines Erachtens" - finde eben eine eher neutrale Abstimmung am besten weil bei übertriebenen Bässen die Mitten und Höhen leiden. Klangempfinden ist bei jedem anders, Probehören sollte schon sein wenn man sich nicht auf reviews verlassen will...


----------



## SamSoNight (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*



Dissi schrieb:


> Und welche Kopfhörer haben deiner Meinung nach keine Höhen von den von mir genannten?


 
So meinte ich das gar nicht. Für mich hat sich dein Beitrag so angehört, als ob es nur V-Moda und Fidelio für ordentlich Bass gibt


----------



## ToflixGamer (18. Juni 2014)

*Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*

Also welcher ist jetzt für den Durchschnitts-Typen ganz gut?

Ich hör eigentlich über ein 2.1-System. Fand das schon relativ gut, da kanns nur besser werden...

Bass darfs schon haben, möchte ordentlich Bumms bei Explosionen haben. Und auch sonst mag ich relativ viel Bass.


----------



## Jeanboy (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*



ToflixGamer schrieb:


> Also welcher ist jetzt für den Durchschnitts-Typen ganz gut?
> 
> Ich hör eigentlich über ein 2.1-System. Fand das schon relativ gut, da kanns nur besser werden...
> 
> Bass darfs schon haben, möchte ordentlich Bumms bei Explosionen haben. Und auch sonst mag ich relativ viel Bass.



Da wäre der DT-990 wohl am besten, aber ohne Soundkarte kann er mies klingen (je nach Onboard Karte).


Btw ist das QPad QH-85 kein "Pseudo Gaming Headset", es ist einer der wenigen ganz guten Headsets, was P/L betrifft.

OEM ist dieser KH: http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00J61UNWO/?tag=pcgh-21&ascsubtag=forum


----------



## Kusarr (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*

Also wenn du Bass willst, dann nehm NICHT den DT-990 ... hier wollen wohl manche einfach nur ihren eigenen Kopfhörer ins gute Licht rücken! 

Hab selbst den DT-990 Pro, sehr geiler Kopfhörer, keine Frage, aber er hat ein offenes Gehäuse, für eine große Bühne und zur guten Ortung. Im Gegenzug hat er aber nur dezenten Bass!!!
Ich finds aber so gut und an der Soka kann man Bass noch etwas anheben.

Willst du viel Bass führt eigentlich kein Weg an nem geschlossenen Gehäuse vorbei, und hier kann man den DT-770 empfehlen.


----------



## SamSoNight (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*

Der DT 990 hat sehr viel Bass, auch im Vergleich zu vielen, vielen geschlossenen Kopfhörern.
Und wenn's nach deiner Pauschalisierung ginge, hätte der offene Fidelio X1 ja auch nur "dezenten" Bass. In Wirklichkeit ballert der aber ordentlich da (natürlich ohne zu Matschen oder Wummern).


----------



## ToflixGamer (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*

Fand auch schon den Sennheiser HD 515 meines Vaters gut. Und da kanns ja nur besser werden, oder?


----------



## Jeanboy (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*

Also dezent kann man den Bass des DT-990 nun wirklich nicht mehr nennen. Er ist schon auf einem gut angehobenen Niveau


----------



## Kusarr (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*

dann ist unser Verständnis von "viel" Bass wohl unterschiedlich ...

bzw. habt ihr was im Xonar DX Audio Center geändert?


----------



## Venom89 (19. Juni 2014)

ToflixGamer schrieb:


> Fand auch schon den Sennheiser HD 515 meines Vaters gut. Und da kanns ja nur besser werden, oder?



Ich bin mit meinem HD650 sehr zufrieden. Schon. Seit über 3 Jahren ist es immer wieder eine Freude . Ich würde viel Probe hören und dann entscheiden


----------



## ToflixGamer (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*

Viel Probe hören ist gut... in meinem Elektronik-Markt gibts Sennheiser, Sony und Beats. Das wars...


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (19. Juni 2014)

Ich denke es sind richtige hifi läden gemeint und nicht sarurn und co.


----------



## ToflixGamer (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*

Dann such ich hier aber trotzdem vergeblich, sowas gibts hier nicht...


----------



## SamSoNight (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*

Naja, dann bleibt nur noch bestellen und zurückschicken übrig. Ist zwar nicht "schön", aber manchmal muss man es eben in Anspruch nehmen.


----------



## ToflixGamer (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*

Ach, ich denk mal, dass ich mit den DT 990 nicht so viel falsch machen kann.

Besser als meine Lautsprecher mit Sicherheit und die fand ich schon gut.


----------



## Cleriker (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*

Bestell den 990er, probier ihn aus mit deiner Lieblingsmusik und Spielen, die du gut kennst und dann entscheide. Gefällt er dir nicht, schickst du ihn eben zurück und probierst einen anderen.


----------



## ToflixGamer (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*

Werd ich machen, danke!


----------



## Jeanboy (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*



Kusarr schrieb:


> dann ist unser Verständnis von "viel" Bass wohl unterschiedlich ...
> 
> bzw. habt ihr was im Xonar DX Audio Center geändert?


 
- 2 Channel
- Sampling Rate: 44 bzw. 48 khz
- Analog aus FP Kopfhörer (da im FP)
- Virtual Speaker Shifter und Dolby Headphone aus
- SVN, GX Mode und alle anderen DSP's aus
- Flexbass aus
- Im Mixer beide gleich
- Bei Effect auch alles aus                         


@ T.E. in welcher PLZ wohnst du?


----------



## ToflixGamer (20. Juni 2014)

*Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*



Jeanboy schrieb:


> - 2 Channel
> - Sampling Rate: 44 bzw. 48 khz
> - Analog aus FP Kopfhörer (da im FP)
> - Virtual Speaker Shifter und Dolby Headphone aus
> ...


 
87437 Kempten...

Ich fürchte eh schon, dass sich das Vorhaben mit dem 990er erledigt hat. Die Dinger haben 250 Ohm und das packt meine Onboard-Soundkarte wohl nicht, neue Karte geht aktuell aber nicht rein.

Wie ist denn z. B. der 770er von BD?

Da gibts ja auch zwei Versionen, glaub ich. 

Welche Unterschiede gibts denn zwischen 250 und 80 Ohm? 

Und was ist eig der Unterschied zwischen geschlossenen und offenen KHs?


----------



## Jeanboy (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*

Kommst du ab und zu nach München? Da gäbe es ordentlich Geschäfte 


Es gibt auch externe Soundkarten, das ist nicht das Problem. Aber ein DT990 mit 250 Ohm würde ich auch nicht am Onboard laufen lassen.

Es gibt die 2005er Edition, die sich hauptsächlich vom Tragekomfort unterscheidet (von der Pro Variante), klanglich sind da nur Nuancen anders.

Die 250 Ohm lassen sich schwerer antreiben, dafür aber ein bisschen besserer Klang, es sind aber wieder nur Nuancen. Die 80 Ohm sind eben auch 
an mobilen Geräten nutzbar. Alternativ: beyerdynamic Custom One Pro schwarz (709.026) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


geschlossen = isoliert Außengeräusche sehr stark ab
offen = isoliert nur leicht die Außengeräusche


----------



## Cleriker (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*

Sagt mal hat sich das Preislimit geändert? Ich dachte, wir waren bei 130 und nicht bei 150. Der nächste postet dann eins für 160 und zack, sind wir doch wieder bei >200. 

Wenn später eh eine soka folgt, spricht für mich nichts gegen den DT990. Die beste Alternative hier scheint mir aber auch ein 681 evo samt DGX zu sein.


----------



## Jeanboy (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Sagt mal hat sich das Preislimit geändert? Ich dachte, wir waren bei 130 und nicht bei 150. Der nächste postet dann eins für 160 und zack, sind wir doch wieder bei >200.
> 
> Wenn später eh eine soka folgt, spricht für mich nichts gegen den DT990. Die beste Alternative hier scheint mir aber auch ein 681 evo samt DGX zu sein.


 
Darf man denn nicht Alternativen nennen? :Klatsch:

Nach meiner Auffassung ist der T.E. nicht abgeneigt 20 Euro mehr zu zahlen, wenn er dafür ein besseres Gesamtpaket bekommt.


Für das Budget ist der Superlux absoluter Kässe


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (20. Juni 2014)

@ Cleriker ist das dein ernst das superlux liegt in einer ganz anderen preisklasse und auf 20€ mehr oder weniger kommt es jawohl nicht an wenn er einen giten klang haben möchte


----------



## Cleriker (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*

Ja und wenn wir dann schon bei 150 sind, können es doch ruhig auch 170 werden, oder?

Wir reden hier über jemanden der nur über einfache PC Boxen gehört hat, sich mit Kopfhörern nicht auskennt und möchte, dass es wummert. Der Superluxx ist für ihn ein guter Einstieg und eine sehr günstige Variante. Denn eine SoKa gibt es auch noch nicht. Die kommt erst irgendwann später, wenn das System das nächste mal geupdatet wird. Was bringen gute Kopfhörer bei z.B. MP3 auf onboardsound von günstigen boards nochmal? 

Versteht mich bitte nicht falsch, der BD ist wirklich ganz nett. Ich denke aber, dass selbst der Superluxx für ihn schon einen Meilenstein darstellen könnte und das ohne seinen Geldbeutel großartig zu belasten. Was wenn ihm die Bauweise des BD nach geraumer Zeit doch nicht mehr zusagt, weil er sich bisher wenig damit auseinandergesetzt hat? Wegschmei0en und nochmal fast 200 Ocken raushauen? Ich würde ihm erstmal einen günstigen Kompromiss vorschlagen und wenn ihm das zusagt, wird er eh mehr wollen, hat aber keinen so großen Verlust.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (20. Juni 2014)

Hast du kopfhörer die 170€ Kosten und gut sind


----------



## Darkseth (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Was bringen gute Kopfhörer bei z.B. MP3 auf onboardsound von günstigen boards nochmal?


 Besseren Sound als schlechtere Kopfhörer (bessere Kopfhörer klingen auch am Onboard besser), dazu nen besseren Tragekomfort, Langzeitsupport, verarbeitung, lebensdauer, Qualität.

Zumal ein DT 990 ja für 129€ zu haben ist.

Im Übrigen: gegen MP3 spricht absolut garnix, selbst wenn man 500€ Kopfhörer nutzt.




Cleriker schrieb:


> VWas wenn ihm die Bauweise des BD nach geraumer Zeit doch nicht mehr zusagt, weil er sich bisher wenig damit auseinandergesetzt hat? Wegschmei0en und nochmal fast 200 Ocken raushauen?


 ... Vielleicht weiterverkaufen mit max 30€ Verlust?
Den Superlux kann man dann"wegschmeißen", weil es sich überhaupt nicht lohnt 5€ zu sparen um nen superlux 681 gebraucht zu kaufen ohne Garantie, wenn man bei Thomann 3 Jahre bekommt (Die Garantie bei Thomann ist nicht übertragbar)

Sollte ihm die Bauweise nicht zusagen, kann er es zurückschicken. Dafür gibts die 30 Tage. Kein Mensch braucht 5 Monate bis er merkt, dass er geschlossen eigentlich garnicht mag. Oder dass er mit offen nicht zurecht kommt, weil es nicht isoliert. 



Cleriker schrieb:


> wird er eh mehr wollen, hat aber keinen so  großen Verlust.


Doch, dabei hätte er mehr verlust, als wenn er gleich zu nem guten Kopfhörer greift.

Ich sehe jedenfalls absolut keinen grund zum Superlux zu greifen (obwohl ich deine Argumentation durchaus nachvollziehen kann), wenn jemand ein 130€~ Budget hat. Wenn ich ehrlich bin, alleine schon der Tragekomfort ist den Aufpreis wert.
Zum Superlux würde ich in dem Fall aber nur greifen, wenn der TO sich etwas unsicher ist, direkt in die 130-160€~ Klasse bei Kopfhörern einzusteigen, und lieber klein anfangen will.
Was falsch mcht man mit dem dt 990 aber nicht wirklich zu dem Preis.


----------



## Jeanboy (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Ja und wenn wir dann schon bei 150 sind, können es doch ruhig auch 170 werden, oder?


 
Das habe ich nicht zu entscheiden, das hast du nicht zu entscheiden, das hat niemand von uns zu entscheiden. 
Allein der T.E. muss abwägen und die Entscheidung treffen.

Ich bin mir sicher, dass jeder hier im Forum schon einmal doch nochmal 20-100 Euro draufgepackt hat, um die optimale Lösung zu bekommen.
Daher wäre es meiner Auffassung nach falsch, wenn wir ihm Alternativen vorenthalten, die ihm evtl. mehr zusagen und nur leicht teurer sind.


Die Superluxe halten kaum länger als ein Headset und sind auch nicht umbedingt bequem (klar ist das vom Kopf abhängig, aber kaum einer findet einen BD nicht bequemer...)


Für mich ist der Superlux-Hype auch vorbei, es gibt unter 100 Euro genug Alternativen, die besser verarbeitet sind und besser klingen.


----------



## ToflixGamer (20. Juni 2014)

*Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*

Das System wird upgedatet, sobald ich mich fürs Gehäuse entschieden habe.

Dann kommt Mainboard, CPU und Soundkarte auch gleich noch rein, damit es sich wenigstens lohnt.

Bin über weniger auch nicht abgeneigt, möchte aber auch nicht zweimal kaufen, weil ich den Sound doch nicht für genügend befinde.

Da ich nach der Diskussion den Überblick verloren habe... welchen Superlux?

Ach, btw... fand den Komfort des HD 515 meines Vaters unglaublich, hab nix gespürt davon.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (20. Juni 2014)

Der superlux in meiner signatur ist empfehlenswert wenn es dir an dem nötigen kleingeld mangelt aber bei deinem budget solltest du auf den beyerdamic setzen da er dir eine bessere soundqualität liefert und deutlich besser verarbeitet ist. 20 jahre garantie bekommst du auserdem


----------



## Sirthegoat (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*



Jeanboy schrieb:


> Die Superluxe halten kaum länger als ein Headset und sind auch nicht umbedingt bequem (klar ist das vom Kopf abhängig, aber kaum einer findet einen BD nicht bequemer...)
> 
> 
> Für mich ist der Superlux-Hype auch vorbei, es gibt unter 100 Euro genug Alternativen, die besser verarbeitet sind und besser klingen.


 
Ich habe eben noch nichts für den gleichen Preis gefunden ab 60€ würde mir einige Alternativen einfallen. Klar der Tragekomfort und die Qualität nicht mit einem Beyer zu vergleichen, für unter 30€ darf man aber auch nicht viel erwarten, halten tun die Dinger trotzdem länger als Headsets, der Superlux eines Freundes spielte bei ihm ein gutes halbes Jahre bis einer Beyer ins Haus kam, bei mir danach nochmal ein Jahr bis mein Fidelio kam und sitzt jetzt auf dem Kopf des nächsten Bekannten dem sein Headset Defekt wurde. Den Superlux generell in die Hypekategorie zu schieben finde ich übertrieben, klar gibt es Alternativen unter 100€ trotzdem ist der Superlux immer noch meine Empfehlung bis zu einem Budget bis 50€.


----------



## ToflixGamer (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*

Also mein Budget ist ja wohl deutlich höher, von daher. 

@Bastler: Übers Handy kann ich keine Signaturen sehen, Tapatalk eben.

Gäb es nen Link?


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (20. Juni 2014)

Bin selbst am handy und kriegs auf geizhals nicht hin du könntest auch einfach superlux hd 681 evo googeln ubd dann auf thomann.de gehen die sind so ziemlich die einzigsten. Kannst dir ja mal angucken würde aber trotzdem den dt 990 nehmen


----------



## ToflixGamer (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*

Kritikpunkt für mich: Ich hasse dieses komische Kunstleder-Zeug, dass bei vielen KHs dabei ist.

Ich mag nen schön weichen Stoff.


----------



## Sirthegoat (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*

Mein Post war auch auf Jeanboys Post bezogen, dass man mit einem Budget von über 100€ kein Superlux nimmt sollte klar sein außer man gibt sich auch mit weniger zufrieden. Wie schon gesagt der 681 Evo spielt in einer ganz anderen Preisklasse, das kann man nicht mit BQ, AKG und Co über 100€ vergleichen, für 30€ finde ich den Superlux immer noch rundum gelungen, das Abstriche bei Haptik und Verarbeitungsqualität bei der Preisklasse gemacht werden müssen sollte klar sein.


----------



## Jeanboy (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*



Dissi schrieb:


> Ich habe eben noch nichts für den gleichen Preis gefunden ab 60€ würde  mir einige Alternativen einfallen. Klar der Tragekomfort und die  Qualität nicht mit einem Beyer zu vergleichen, für unter 30€ darf man  aber auch nicht viel erwarten, halten tun die Dinger trotzdem länger als  Headsets. Den Superlux generell in die Hypekategorie  zu schieben finde ich übertrieben, klar gibt es Alternativen unter 100€  trotzdem ist der Superlux immer noch meine Empfehlung bis zu einem  Budget bis 50€.



Es gibt aber genauso viele Leute, bei denen das Kopfband gerissen ist, das Kunstleder abgeblättert usw. nach ~2 Jahre Nutzung. 

Da hast du auch Recht, für 30 Euro sind die Superlux super, das meine ich auch gar nicht.

Viel mehr gibt es einfach noch zu viele Leute, die der Meinung sind, dass unterhalb der 150 Euro Klasse nur ein Superlux zu empfehlen ist 
und alle anderen KH schlechter klingen.

Denn wie du schon sagtest gibt es ab 50, ab 80, ab 100 Euro Hörer, die sowohl klanglich als auch qualitativ deutlich besser sind.


So zurück zum Thema:

Lieber T.E. wie sieht es denn mit einer Budgeterhöhung für eine Soundkarte aus? Für unter 100 Euro gäbe es nämlich auch sehr gute externe Soundkarten,
wenn im Gehäuse kein Platz mehr ist.


----------



## Sirthegoat (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*



Jeanboy schrieb:


> Es gibt aber genauso viele Leute, bei denen das Kopfband gerissen ist, das Kunstleder abgeblättert usw. nach ~2 Jahre Nutzung.
> 
> Da hast du auch Recht, für 30 Euro sind die Superlux super, das meine ich auch gar nicht.
> 
> ...



Sehe ich genauso , trotzdem ist ein Headset was 2 Jahre überlebt auch mit sehr viel Glück verbunden.

@Te zb ein Fiio E7.


----------



## Thallassa (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*



Dissi schrieb:


> Sehe ich genauso , trotzdem ist ein Headset was 2 Jahre überlebt auch mit sehr viel Glück verbunden.
> 
> @Te zb ein Fiio E7.


 
Aber dann bitte nicht den alten E7, sondern den neueren, besseren FiiO Andes E07K Kopfhörerverstärker Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Sirthegoat (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*

Meinte ich eigentlich, hab nur kurz google angeschmissen und vorher immer nur den Geizhals Link gehabt, was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen den beiden Modellen bzw gibt es klanglich einen Unterschied, habe bisher nur die neuen gehört.

*Edit*: Jüngst auch mal wieder ein Beispiel wie jemand von einem schrott gamging 7.1 Headset (Logitröt G35) weggekommen ist, bisl mitm Superluxx in besseren Stereo Klang reinschnuppern durfte und letzt endlich beim DT-990 gelandet ist.


----------



## ToflixGamer (21. Juni 2014)

*Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*

Externe hatte ich schon, sind Müll.

Gewechselt wird bald, die nächsten 1-2 Wochen.

Dann kommt ne gute Karte mit KHV wegen den 250 Ohm rein.

Welche gäbs denn da noch bis maximal 100€? Brauch halt nen KHV, wobei ich den ja noch extra kaufen kann.

Vielleicht wirds auch die Phoebus... vllt. gibbet die mal im Angebot für unter 100€. 

Sollte halt mehr auf Gaming als Musik ausgelegt sein.


----------



## Sirthegoat (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*

Warum soll extern bitte Müll sein, die oben verlinkte E07K lässt sich schon klanglich fast mit einer Essence vergleichen, Intern lässt sich zudem klanglich nichts mit einer (beispielhaft) Yulong U100 vergleichen.


----------



## Jeanboy (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*

Eine U7 hat dieselben "Gaming" Software Features, nur einen schlechteren Soundchip und schwächeren KHV:

ASUS Xonar U7, USB (90YB00AB-M0UC00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Darkseth (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*



ToflixGamer schrieb:


> Externe hatte ich schon, sind Müll.


 Wenn du dir nen verrosteten Trabant kaufst, sind automatisch sämtliche Autos auf dem Planeten Müll?

Verwechsel einen guten externen DAC wie den Fiio E07k nicht mit solchem 20€ abfall von Trust und sonst wem.
Es gibt auch externe DACs für 700€ aufwärts...

In der Regel sind externe besser als interne.

Dein Problem hier war nicht, dass du ne externe soundkarte genommen hast, sondern weil du müll genommen hast.

Bis 100€: Fiio E07k. Besser gehts nicht bei dem Preis.


----------



## ToflixGamer (22. Juni 2014)

*Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*

Und ich soll dann trotzdem ne externe nehmen, auch wenn ich Platz für ne interne hätte? Genau...

Ich hatte die SoundBlaster Omni, die hatte auf Amazon top Bewertungen. War im Endeffekt aber totaler Mist. Ich hab mir damals geschworen, dass ich das nächste mal eine interne Karte kaufe.

Hab eh schon genug Zeug auf dem Schreibtisch stehen.


----------



## SamSoNight (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*



ToflixGamer schrieb:


> Und ich soll dann trotzdem ne externe nehmen, auch wenn ich Platz für ne interne hätte? Genau...



Ja wieso denn nicht?! Du tust gerade so, als ob intern generell das bessere Anschlussprinzip für Soundkarten wäre, aber das ist totaler Käse. Eigentlich ist es sogar ziemlich widersinnig Soundequipment in einen PC zu stecken, wegen der elektrischen Störungen, die im Signal auftreten können. Dazu kommt, dass externe Soundkarten tragbar sind und man somit z.B. den grottigen Onboardsound eines Laptops umgehen könnte. 



ToflixGamer schrieb:


> Ich hatte die SoundBlaster Omni, die hatte auf Amazon top Bewertungen. War im Endeffekt aber totaler Mist. Ich hab mir damals geschworen, dass ich das nächste mal eine interne Karte kaufe.
> 
> Hab eh schon genug Zeug auf dem Schreibtisch stehen.


 
Inwiefern war sie "totaler Mist"? Solange das Problem nicht einwandfrei auf die externe Bauweise zurückzuführen ist (z.B. USB-Probleme), macht es keinen Sinn deswegen externe Soundkarten zu verdammen. Und überhaupt gibt es auch genügend Leute, die mit internen Soundkarten Probleme haben. Stichwort: Treiber

Bis 100€ ist nunmal der Fiio E07K so ziemlich das beste, wenn es um reine Kopfhörer-Soundqualität geht.
Aber gut, die Phoebus ist auch nicht schlecht. Allerdings hat sie extrem oft ein Mikrofonbrummen, was daran liegt, oh Wunder, dass sie nicht ordentlich abgeschirmt ist vom PC-Inneren. Je näher sie an der Grafikkarte ist, desto stärker ist das Brummen. Eine Phoebus in einem USB-Gehäuse hätte das Problem nicht oder viel, viel schwächer


----------



## Sirthegoat (22. Juni 2014)

Genau dieses Brummen durch Spulenfiepen der Grafikkarte habe ich sobald ich die laste und ja auch Karten mit dem tollen Emi Shield von Creative (was im Grunde nur Marketing ist) haben mit diesen Problemen zu kämpfen.
Generell darf man sich auch nicht wundern wenn man von Creative was kauft qualitativen Müll zu bekommen, sich auf Amazon Rezessionen zu verlassen ist auch nicht grade zu empfehlen, schau dir bitte mal an wie viele billig Böllernetzteile oder Plastik (schrottige) Gamingheadsets gute Bewertungen bekommen, da schreibt eben auch jeder Bauer vom Dorf ohne Ahnung was rein, solangs nur krach macht ganz klar Logitröt Boxen 5 Sterne...

Wenn dein Schreibtisch voll ist wäre das doch mal ein guter Grund diesen aufzuräumen.


----------



## Jeanboy (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*



ToflixGamer schrieb:


> Und ich soll dann trotzdem ne externe nehmen, auch wenn ich Platz für ne interne hätte? Genau...



Du willst keinesfalls ein Rauschen durch Störfrequenzen, aber keine externe Karte?

Sorry, aber das ist nicht möglich.


Dann teste doch einfach mal die Phoebus aus.


----------



## Darkseth (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*



ToflixGamer schrieb:


> Und ich soll dann trotzdem ne externe nehmen, auch wenn ich Platz für ne interne hätte? Genau...


 Ja, weil Externe soundkarten keine Störgeräusche von den PC komponenten bekommen, und damit einen saubereren Sound bringen.



ToflixGamer schrieb:


> Ich  hatte die SoundBlaster Omni, die hatte auf Amazon top Bewertungen. War  im Endeffekt aber totaler Mist. Ich hab mir damals geschworen, dass ich  das nächste mal eine interne Karte kaufe.


 Lies meinen Post nochmal.
Das Problem war nicht, dass eine externe soundkarte schlecht ist, sondern dass DEINE externe soundkarte schlecht ist. Der Fiio ist um einiges besser als die Omni, der Fiio ist besser als JEDE interne soundkarte unter 100€.
Die Creative Omni ist mist. Was willst du denn bitte erwarten bei ner 55€ externen soundkarte, die angeblich nen 600 Ohm KHV hat, nen Mikro verbaut, und zig gamer-features. DAs ist im endeffekt ne 20€ soundkarte mit 30€ marketing drauf.

Auf Amazon gibts vieles was totaler mist ist, und top bewertungen bekommt. Jedes gaming headset, jeder Logitech lautsprecher, Bose lautsprecher, Beats kopfhörer, 750W Combat Power netz teile für 22€, und so weiter.

Du kanst bei internen auch müll kaufen. Siehe die Creative Recon 3D serie (JEDES modell der Recon 3D serie ist Müll)

Wie gesagt: FIio E07k ist die beste soundkarte unter 100€ die du kaufen kannst. Punkt aus ende. Das sagen dir hier ne hand voll leute, die sich auskennen, und du glaubst es immernoch nicht. Dann kauf doch halt irgendwas was bei amazon von ahnungslosen Pfeifen mit 5 sternen bewertet wird mit den Worten "schnelle lieferung, top".
Was damit noch schlecht klingt, das liegt dann komplett an denem Kopfhörer oder Headset.

Ansonsten leg was drauf, nimm die Phoebus (obwohl du vermutlich Null unterschied hören würdest zwischen Phoebus und Fiio.)


----------



## ToflixGamer (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*

Alles klar.

Dann lass ich es wohl gleich sein.

Ich hatte nämlich schon so ne Idee, warum Karten über USB (meiner Meinung und der meines Vaters ebenfalls) Mist sind.

Stromversorgung UND Datenübertragung laufen über so ein dünnes Kabel. Meiner Meinung nach kann das nur schief gehen.

Erst wird einem in nem anderen Forum zu Hauf erzählt, man solle nach Möglichkeit ne interne nehmen, hier genau das Gegenteil.


----------



## SamSoNight (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*

Wir alle benutzen unzählige USB-Geräte, wo Daten und Strom gleichzeitig fließen. Das funktioniert zu 99% problemlos. USB ist genau dafür gemacht und heutzutage nicht umsonst der Standard für so gut wie jede Art von Computer-Peripherie. Warum das bei Soundkarten, die weder viel Strom brauchen noch große Datenmengen hin- und herschieben, anders sein soll, ist mir wirklich schleierhaft. Klar kann der Strom über USB "unsauber" sein, beim PCIe-Slot oder einem direkten Stecker vom Netztei aber ganz genauso. Außerdem, von einem Klinkenstecker aus fließen auch elektrische Energie UND (analoge) Signale zum Kopfhörer in einem einzigen, meistens dünnen, Kabel. Deine "Idee" ist einfach Quatsch.


----------



## Cleriker (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*

Die Begründungen sind halt entscheident. Du bekommst schon gute interne für wenig Geld. Das ist bei externen leider anders. Wenn du aber großen Wert auf störungsfreiheit legst, bist du mit der externen Lösung oft besser bedient. Hier ist aber halt die Qualität das ausschlaggebende! 

Das verhält sich nicht wie im Auto oder dergleichen, wo du Chinchkabel nicht mit der Stromversorgung kombinieren darfst. Der FiiO bekommt einen digitalen datenstrom, über ein digitalkabel. Nicht über ein analoges! Er macht daraud doch erst wieder ein Audiosignal. Vorher ist das einfach nur ein Datenstrom. Das könnte auch eine PDF, ein Bild, usw. sein. Hast du schonmal etwas auf eine externe Platte, oder einen Stick kopiert? Kam da etwa auch was anderes am Ende raus, als rein ging? Nö! Weil es eben nur ein Datenpaket ist. Der FiiO bekommt dieses, wandelt es um und gibt ein sauberes, analoges Signal aus. 

Was hast du zu verlieren, wenn du es wenigstens versuchst? Vertrau uns einfach soweit, es zu testen! Hol dir den von Amazon, probier ihn aus und entscheide ob wir dich belogen haben und alles Schwachköpfe sind, oder eben nicht! Gefällt er dir nicht, ab in die Tüte und zurück zu AQmazon. Dann kannst du immernoch was anderes testen.

Sehe ich das Falsch? Spricht was dagegen?


----------



## Jeanboy (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*

Statt eines Fiios würde ich ihm aber eine U7 empfehlen


----------



## Darkseth (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*



ToflixGamer schrieb:


> Alles klar.
> 
> Dann lass ich es wohl gleich sein.


 Wäre besser, wenn man komplett unbelehrbar ist...



ToflixGamer schrieb:


> Ich hatte nämlich schon so ne Idee, warum Karten über USB (meiner Meinung und der meines Vaters ebenfalls) Mist sind.
> 
> Stromversorgung UND Datenübertragung laufen über so ein dünnes Kabel. Meiner Meinung nach kann das nur schief gehen.


 
Komplett falsch.. Das ist nichtmal im ansatz richtig.
Schonmal ein stink normales Stromkabel gesehen? Da können 3680 Watt durch.
Der Fiio E07k kommt auf vll 0.250 Watt ausgangsleistung. Das Kabel muss nicht dick sein.

Laut dem sinnlosen Argument müsste auch jede Grafikkarte mist sein, wenn die leitungen nur dünne kupfer schichten sind.

Wirklich ahnung von der Thematik hast du wohl nicht, sonst würdest du wohl kaum eine einzige billige schrott soundkarte wie die Creative Omni als Referenz für jegliche externe soundkarte auf dem Markt hinstellen, und pauschal behaupten, dass alles schrott ist.

Das selbe kann ich auch: Die interne Recon3D ist müll, also sind alle internen soundkarten auch müll. Merkst du wie unsinnig das ist?



ToflixGamer schrieb:


> Erst  wird einem in nem anderen Forum zu Hauf erzählt, man solle nach  Möglichkeit ne interne nehmen, hier genau das Gegenteil.


 
Verlink doch mal? Entweder wird dort schwachsinn verbreitet, oder du hast den kontext falsch verstanden.

Nur weil es ein Forum ist, heißt es nicht dass die leute ahnung haben. Geh in ein Gamer forum, dort werden logitech, razer und astro in den Himmel gelobt als doe absolution im gesamten Audio bereich, neben Beats als high end referenz kopfhörern.
Das ist aber keine Referenz dafür, dass das auch stimmt, was da erzählt wird.

Aber gut.. Glaub was du willst.


----------



## ToflixGamer (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*

Ich hab nie behauptet, dass ich Ahnung hab, daher hab ich ja hier gefragt.


----------



## Darkseth (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*

Und wir erklären dir wies ist, und was eine gute empfehlung für dein Budget ist. Trotzdem glaubst du uns nicht ^^


----------



## ToflixGamer (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*

Ich habe schlechte Erfahrungen mit dem externen Zeug gemacht und mir seitdem geschworen, dass mir nur noch ne interne Karte ins Haus kommt.

Hat mir einiges an Zeit geraubt, das Ding einzurichten und das auch am Schluss wieder zurückzuschicken, weils nicht gepasst hat.

Vielleicht hab ich auch schlechte Ohren und Augen.

Zock über ein 2.1-System für 69€, das Ding ist super.

Dann noch nen Monitor mit 60 Hz, trotzdem seh ich keine Schlieren oder sonstwas.

Wenns nach der Meinung vieler ging, bin ich wohl blind und hab was mit den Ohren.


----------



## Sirthegoat (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*



> Zock über ein 2.1-System für 69€, das Ding ist super.



Damit sagst du schon, dass du von ordentlichem Klang keine Ahnung hast. Gute 2.1 Boxen gibt es für den Preis nicht.
Eine externe Karte musst du nicht einstellen / Treiber installieren, einfach anstecken und fertig.


----------



## ToflixGamer (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*

Ich find die gut, reichen mir völlig aus.

Bei dem SoundBlaster-Ding musste ich einiges einstellen, damit mein Mikro ordentlich dran lief.


----------



## Jeanboy (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*



ToflixGamer schrieb:


> Wenns nach der Meinung vieler ging, bin ich wohl blind und hab was mit den Ohren.



Hast du denn jemals ein 120 Hz Monitor gesehen bzw. 300-400 Euro Lautsprecher gehört?
Ohne Vergleich kann man auch nicht wissen, was "gut" ist.


Mal zurück zur Soundkarte:

Du hast dir mit der externen Soundkarte eine GT630 gekauft. Logisch, dass das Teil Müll ist,
aber würdest du deshalb auch teurere Grafikkarten verurteilen? Sicher nicht.

Für ~100 Euro gibts sehr gute externe Soundkarte, wenn du uns nicht glauben willst, probier die Phoebus aus 
So schlecht stehen die Chancen auch nicht, dass sie nicht rauscht


----------



## Sirthegoat (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*



ToflixGamer schrieb:


> Ich find die gut, reichen mir völlig aus.
> 
> Bei dem SoundBlaster-Ding musste ich einiges einstellen, damit mein Mikro ordentlich dran lief.


 
Creative ist eben auch in keiner Weiße mit was gescheitem vergleichbar, die stellen eben Schrott her, egal ob es um Boxen, Headsets oder eben Soundkarten geht. Sich einfach hinzustellen und zu sagen "es reicht mir" oder "ich finde etwas gut" ohne überhaupt mal einen Vergleich gewagt zu haben halte ich für etwas einfältig.
Wenn du sowieso Beratungresistent bist verstehe ich nicht warum du nicht weiter bei Creative einkaufst und damit "zufrieden bist".


----------



## ToflixGamer (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*

Klar, wenn ich irgendeinen Vergleich hätte, dann wird da immer irgendwas besseres dabei sein.

Mit Sicherheit gibts auch bessere als mein aktuelles System hier, aber warum soll ich was anderes testen, wenn ich mit dem aktuellen Ding zufrieden bin?

Vielleicht wirds auch das 1150er-Board von Gigabyte, dann noch ein KH mit max. 80 Ohm und dann is gut.


----------



## Sirthegoat (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*

Der Widerstand eines Kopfhörers sagt absolut nichts über die Klangqualität eines Hörers aus..., aber hey weißt du was kauft dir doch einfach das Board und irgendeinen Kopfhörer, gibt doch viele schöne Plastikbomber auf dem Markt, dann kannst du dich auch gleich wieder auf Amazonrezessionen verlassen als dir den lästigen Quatsch hier im Forum durchlesen zu müssen .


----------



## ToflixGamer (22. Juni 2014)

*Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*

Es ging mir im Bezug auf den Widerstand eigentlich nur darum, dass ich dazu keinen KHV benötige, um den KH betreiben zu können.

Btw... ich fand den Sennheiser HD 515 vom
Klang her sehr gut. Wird also der HD 518, schätze ich.


----------



## Darkseth (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*

Du hast also JEDE externe soundkarte auf dem planeten getestet, von 2€ bis 10 000€?
Das heißt, wenn du schlechte erfahrungen mit nem verrosteten Trabant machst, willst du keinen Mercedes weil automatisch jedes Auto schlecht ist?

Zum 4. mal, willst du nicht verstehen oder kannst du nicht, dass die soundkarte nicht schlecht war, weil sie extern ist sondern *WEIL SIE SCHLECHT WAR* ?
Ob ne Soundkarte gut klingt oder nicht
*HAT ES NICHTS DAMIT ZU TUN, OB SIE EXTERN IST ODER INTERN*
Das Problem ist nicht, dass die Omni extern ist, sondern dass die verwendeten bauteile und die software mist sind!! Und nix anderse. Das problem hast du mit internen GENAU SO solange du Creative Karten kaufst!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Nur, dass bei internen Soundkarten noch Störgeräusche vom Mainboard/graka/etc dazu kommen *KÖNNEN*.

Ist hier noch irgendwas unverständlich, oder muss ich es noch kursiv schreiben in ner anderen Farbe?
Ich kann nicht begreifen, wie man diesen Zusammenhang hier nicht verstehen kann.

Beim Fiio wirst du garnix einrichten müssen. Den schließt du an, und es läuft perfekt so wie es ist. Die Creative ist einfach nur billige massenware, die teuer verhökert wird. Die X-FI Surround 5.1 Pro ist z.B. auch abfall.

Dass dein 69 € 2.1 system super ist, glaub ich dir. Das würde jeder so empfinden, der keinen vergleich zu besserem Kennt. Ich fand damals mein 28€ Creative Fatal1ty headset auch super spitze. Jezt hör ich, dass es Müll ist, weil ich es mit was besserem vergleichen kann.
Im Übrigen... Für ein 69€ 2.1 Soundsystem lohnt sich mit Sicherheit keine Soundkarte.

Ich nutze ebenfalls nen Monitor mit 60 Herz und hab keinerlei Prbleme damit.

Edit: Für sowas wie den HD 518 reicht maximal ne Xonar DGX~
Eine Phoebus dafür wäre unsinn.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (23. Juni 2014)

Wieso machst du eigentlich nen thread auf wenn du sowieso keine empehlungen annimmst und die kopfhörerer von sennheiser im unteren bereich sind nicht zu empehlen nur mal so nebenbei


----------



## ToflixGamer (23. Juni 2014)

*Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*

Ich wollte die Soundkarte nur für den Kopfhörer, aber das hat sich ja mittlerweile erledigt.

Kann also zu, falls das hier gemacht wird.

Zu dem 2.1-System: Warum soll ich denn auch mit anderen vergleichen, wenn ich aktuell zufrieden bin?

Soll ich in den Elektronik-Markt gehen, mir Dinger für 200€ anhören, um mir dann zu denken: "Boah, hab ich sch*** Boxen daheim..."?

Bringt mir ja dann auch nix. Zocken kann ich über die Dinger wunderbar.

Und jetzt wird mir doch ne interne Karte empfohlen? Ich dachte, die hätten Störgeräusche und so.


----------



## Sirthegoat (23. Juni 2014)

Weils für so besch***ne Kopfhörer in dem Ramschsegment nix gescheites externes gibt..
Ließt du auch keine Bücher um dich nicht fortbilden zu müssen?


----------



## Cleriker (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*

Die DGX reicht ja auch für den HD518. Dass du den nimmst, stand doch noch überhaupt nicht fest. Du hast gesagt, dass du möglichst wenig Störgeräuche willst, deshalb haben wir darauf hingewiesen, dass es die bei internen Karten recht häufig gibt, wenn diese zu nah an der graka sitzt. Daraufhin warst du überrascht und man hat dir nahegelegt, den FiiO zu nehmen. Ist doch ganz einfach nachzuvollziehen.
Du kannst mit einer internen Karte durchaus sehr zufrieden sein, das bestreitet niemand. Es gibt aber halt auch noch bessere Lösungen und diese hat man versucht dir aufzuzeigen. 
Meinem gehör nach, ist der DT990, dem 518 überlegen und damit vorzuziehen. Überleg dir das bitte nochmal.


----------



## Sirthegoat (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*

Der DT990 spielt in ner ganz anderen Liga, das darf man schon mal direkt und objektiv sagen, ihn mit einem HD518 zu vergleichen ist einfach ein Witz .
Man muss immer bedenken, auch wenn du jetzt mit einer teuren internen Soundkarte keine Probleme haben solltest da deine Grafikkarte kein Spulenfiepen oder sonstiges aufweißt, kann und wird sich das in Zukunft änden. Eine Soundkarte wie die Essence und Co. kauft man nicht mal alle 4 Jahre neu, Sound erfindet sich nicht neu und verändert sich auch nicht, was vor 20 Jahren gut gespielt hat klingt heute noch gut. Demnach wird die Soundkarte wohl viele Grafikkarten und andere Komponenten in deinem Pc überleben, wenn man kein Fußball oder sowas mit spielt. Der Trend, wie ich es mit verfolge,  geht in den letzten Jahren wieder stark hin zu Grafikkarten mit Spulenfiepen, woran das liegt kann ich nicht sagen. Auf jeden Fall wird wohl irgendwann eine Grafikkarte / Mainboard, Netzteil oder ähnliches mit besagten Störgeräuschen in dein Gehäuse wandern und schwups hast du die Geräusche auch im Sound drin sobald Last an die Komponenten gelegt wird. Ich selber würde mir *nie* wieder eine interne Soundkarte kaufen obwohl ich mit meiner Forte immer noch glücklich bin, trotz allem ist bei mir der Fall eingetreten das ich eine 7970 mit Spulenfiepen ab ~80 - 100 Fps habe, da ich mit 120 Hz Spiele möchte ich ungern die Bildrate reduzieren, grade bei älteren Titeln erreicht man diese 120 Fps doch recht stabil. Nun hab ich den Salat und habe nur noch ein Pfeifen im Sound drin sobald ich die Karte unter last schmeiße, Musik genießen ist nur noch auf dem Destop wirklich möglich. Ich bin nun auch bald an dem Punkt mir etwas Neues zu gönnen und bin nun von der Essence genau aus diesem Grund auch hin zu was Externem gerutscht. 

Ich kann es nur nochmal sagen, nimm mal die eine oder anderen Empfehlung  / Beratung an, geh mal in den Hifi-Laden im Dorf / Stadt oder Kauf dir mit deinem eigenen Budget / Papa's Budget (möchte jetzt nicht aufs Alter schließen) mal zwei drei verschiedene Kopfhörer bei Thoman um sie an ner gescheiten Externen Karte / Verstärker zu testen, die Kopfhörer kannst du ohne Probleme (solang kein Schaden vorhanden ist) innerhalb von 30 Tagen zurück schicken dann kannst du dir selbst ein Bild machen wie "gut" der HD518 klingt.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*

Bewundernswert wie viele von euch hier in einem noch sachlichen Ton versuchen Hilfestellung und Anregungen zu geben, aber irgendwie habe ich so ein komisches Gefühl, dass das den TE sowieso alles gar nicht interessiert.


----------



## ToflixGamer (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*

Für den teilweise unangemessenen Ton entschuldige ich mich erstmal noch entschuldigen.

Ich wohn halt in einer Stadt, wo man eigentlich nicht mit der Erwartung in ein bestimmtes Geschäft geht, das gesuchte zu finden, von daher... hier gibts auch keinen Hi-Fi-Laden oder sowas.

@Dissi: Welche externe Karte hast du?

Und was ich mich auch frag... ich hab doch auch nen Chip, der aufm Board verbaut ist, da sitzt die Grafikkarte direkt daneben. 

Warum sind da keine Störgeräusche?


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (23. Juni 2014)

Das kann da auch auftreten


----------



## Jeanboy (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*



ToflixGamer schrieb:


> Und was ich mich auch frag... ich hab doch auch nen Chip, der aufm Board verbaut ist, da sitzt die Grafikkarte direkt daneben.
> 
> Warum sind da keine Störgeräusche?



Weil du "Glück" hast. Nicht immer hat man Störgeräusche. 
Sogar die meisten Leute haben überhaupt keine Probleme eine interne Soundkarte zu betreiben,
da es eben "Glück" ist, ob es rauscht oder nicht. 

Es gibt Soundkarten, die für Störgeräusche anfälliger sind und welche, die es nicht sind.
Onboard Soundkarten gehören eher zu denen, die nicht so anfällig sind, da sie von den PCIe Lanes getrennt  sind.


----------



## Sirthegoat (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*

Ich habe wie gesagt noch keine externe Soundkarte (leider) bei mir ist noch eine Forte verbaut der ich mittlerweile komplett die Slotblende abgebaut habe und so gut es geht mit Klebeband isoliert habe, hilft aber nur bedingt, ist eben grad kein Geld locker für ne neue. Gehört habe ich schon die Xonar U7 und die Fiio und E07k, eine Freund importiert sich bald eine Yulong u100, da darf ich dann auch mal mit meine Fidelio bzw seinem DT880 dran , liebäugeln tuhe ich momentan mit der E07k.


----------



## ToflixGamer (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*

Alles klar.

Kann also sein, dass ich mit ner internen Karte sofort Störgeräusche habe, egal welch hohen Preis und Quali das Ding hat?


----------



## Sirthegoat (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*

Richtig oder wirst sie vielleicht irgendwann bekommen da eine Soundkarte eben mehrere Komponenten überlebt, verursacht jetzt keins deiner Komponenten Störgeräuscht kann es sein das welche in Zukunft diese verursachen.


----------



## ToflixGamer (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*

Ah, ok.


----------



## ToflixGamer (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*

Ist die Fiio dann die beste in dem Preis-Bereich oder gibts noch besseres?


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (23. Juni 2014)

Nein wurde glaube ich schon mal gesagt, fio ist das beste in der preisklasse.


----------



## Sirthegoat (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*

@ ToflixGamer bitte vermeide Doppelposts und benutze die "bearbeiten" Funktion, besser als FiiO wirds in der Preisklasse schwer was zu finden.


----------



## ToflixGamer (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*

Sry, werds in Zukunft vermeiden.

Hast du mich mit Absicht RoflixGamer genannt oder nur ausversehen?


----------



## Sirthegoat (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*

Nein habe ich nicht tut mir Leid, bin grad bisl im Stress und immer am raustappen ausm Spiel.


----------



## ToflixGamer (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*

Macht nix.


----------



## Jeanboy (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*

Dir sollte halt bewusst sein, dass beim Fiio der reine Klang sehr gut ist.
Du hast keine Treiber, die dir eine Surroundsimulation etc. bieten,
wenn du die nicht brauchst, ist der Fiio unschlagbar günstig 


Zum Fiio kann man auch eine Surroundsimulation nutzen: Razer Surround - 7.1 Gaming Surround Sound - Razer Germany


----------



## ToflixGamer (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*

Also hab ich dann auch im Kopfhörer quasi Surround? Wär halt fürs Gaming sehr nice.


----------



## Sirthegoat (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*

Schon aber ich finde Stereo für die Ortung besser, diese ganzen Surroundsimulationen sind nicht das "Gelbe vom Ei", richtige Surroundkopfhörer sind leider erst in einem ganz anderen Preissegment zu haben.


----------



## ToflixGamer (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*

Alles klar, danke!


----------



## Jeanboy (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*



ToflixGamer schrieb:


> Alles klar, danke!


 
Noch etwas dazu:

Ich bevorzuge auch reines Stereo, da der Sound absolut unverfälscht ist.

Razer Surround ist eine Software, die mit jedem Kopfhörer und jeder Soundkarte funktioniert und
auch einer der besseren Surroundsimulationen darstellt.

Am besten ist es, wenn du die Surroundsimulation mal mit reinem Stereo vergleichst und dann für dich entscheidest, was dir am liebsten gefällt


----------



## ToflixGamer (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*

Sry, jetzt reiß ich das Thema nochmal auf...

Welchen Kopfhörer würdet ihr kaufen, wenn jetzt nicht unbedingt ne Soundkarte dazukommt?

Die DT770 gefallen mir gut, allerdings sind die halt geschlossen. Schwitzt man da arg? Ansonsten halt perfekt fürs Gaming wegen der Isolation.


----------



## SamSoNight (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*

Ohne Soundkarte vielleicht eher sowas wie ein Custom One Pro, ATH-M50, Aurvana Live, Focal Spirit One, beispielsweise. 

Bei geschlossenen Hörern schwitzt man immer mehr als bei offenen, doch die DTs machen es ganz gut. Perfekt für's Gaming sind aber eigentlich offene Hörer, wegen der Räumlichkeit.


----------



## Darkseth (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*

Von einer Soundkarte profitieren ALLE kopfhörer in dem Preisbereich.
Denk also nicht, dass es Kopfhörer igbt, die von ner soundkarte nicht/kaum profitieren, nur weil sie wenig Ohm haben.

Von denen aber.. am ehesten den Custom One Pro.
Der ATH M50 ist kein stück zum Gamen geeignet, da er ne winzige bühne hat.
Deswegen.. sind Offene Kopfhörer aber auch generell besser zum Gamen geeignet. Größere Bühne = größere Räumlichkeit. Geschlossene Kopfhörer haben meist ne kleinere Bühne ^^


----------



## SamSoNight (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*

Naja kommt auf Soundkarte und den Onboard an, oder? Ich denke, der Unterschied zwischen dem DAC eines guten, modernen Onboardchips und der einer billigen Soundkarte (Xonar DGX z.B.) ist nicht so riesig.


----------



## Cleriker (30. Juni 2014)

Hier mal ein passendes Beispiel für deine Theorie:
http://www.heise.de/preisvergleich/trust-5-1-surround-soundcard-sc-5100-14319-a171909.html
Da dürfte jedes halbwegs aktuelle Board eine bessere Lösung bieten.


----------



## SamSoNight (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*

Ja gut, solche Teile empfiehlt hier ja auch wirklich niemand  Das sind Relikte aus Athlon 64/Pentium 4 Zeiten und davor


----------



## Cleriker (30. Juni 2014)

Darkseth schrieb:


> Von einer Soundkarte profitieren ALLE kopfhörer in dem Preisbereich.



Darauf bezog sich das hauptsächlich. Nur weil wir hier ein gewisses Minimum voraussetzen heißt das nicht, dass das jeder auch versteht. In meinem entfernteren Bekanntenkreis habe ich auch vor ein paar Monaten jemanden vom Creative gaming heatset für 30 EUR zum Kopfhörer bekehrt. Vor etwa zwei Wochen, kam er mit so einer ähnlichen Karte aus irgendeinem Supermarkt an. Da konnte man überhaupt nichts mit anfangen. Ihm hat der Verkäufer auch gesagt, dass eine Soundkarte immer was bringt. Dem Teil lag nicht einmal ein Treiber bei. Inzwischen hat er eine Xonar DS.

Wenn hier also jemand andeutet, dass vielleicht doch kein Budget für eine Soundkarte da ist und ihm wird geantwortet, dass jede (also auch der letzte Schrott) was bringt, dann Vorsicht!


----------



## ToflixGamer (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*

Und ne DGX z.B? 30€ wären vielleicht noch drin

Wie siehts da mit dem KHV aus? Also für KHs mit 250 Ohm?


----------



## SamSoNight (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*

Ja, die 250 Ohm DTs sind kein Problem für die. Und da würde ich auch sagen, dass sie sich lohnt.


----------



## Cleriker (30. Juni 2014)

Ja, das kann ich bestätigen. Hier im Forum ist diese Kombination öfters vertreten und bisher gab's mMn nur positives Fazit.


----------



## ToflixGamer (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*

Hm, werds mir mal überlegen, da muss dann ja nix teureres her, da reicht ja dann ne DGX auch.

Danke


----------



## ToflixGamer (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*

Ist der Fiio eigentlich auch an Tablets nutzbar, die einen USB-Host-Anschluss haben?


----------



## WaldemarE (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*

Bei Android Geräten geht das nur mit dem FiiO E18, beim iPad nur mit dem E07K und dem E17.


----------



## Darkseth (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*

Der E07k funktioniert auch problemlos bei Android.


----------



## ToflixGamer (21. Juli 2014)

*Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*

Alles klar.

Wo wir grad dabei sind...

Welcher ist denn ein guter KHV von Fiio, den ihr auch kaufen würdet? 

Also wie viel würdet IHR dafür ausgeben?

Sollte (falls möglich) wenigstens an Android laufen, iOS muss nicht unbedingt sein.


----------



## Darkseth (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*

Ich persönlich.. Fiio E07k. Ist mit 90€ günstig, kann als PC Soundkarte genutzt werden, klanglich/Leistungstechnisch ordentlich.
Allerdings reicht mir mein Smartphone von der Ausgangsleistung mehr als aus. Teurer als das (z.B. E18) würde ich mir persönlihc nur überlegen, wenn ich bestimmte zusätzliche Features will/brauche, oder meine kopfhörer/inears schon 400-700€+ gekostet haben.
Ich nutze allerdings auch ne 120€~ Asus Phoebus mit einem 450€~ (mittlerweile 400€) Beyerdynamic T90, und hab keinerlei bedarf nach teureren soundkarten/DACs/amps, da der unterschied den Preis für mich in keinster weise wert ist. Und der Klangliche unterschied für meine Ohren vermutlich eh maximal 1% betragen würde~

Übrigens: Frag mal Thalassa. er hat zwischen seinem HTC One M7 (2013) und einem 200€~ teuren Fiio X3 so ziemlich keinen/kaum unterschied gehört. Und er nutzt relativ empfindliche in-ears mit mehrern Treibern.


----------



## ToflixGamer (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*

Geht nicht um den Klang, das iPhone hört sich gut an.

Aber es geht halt um die Impedanz. Wenn die Dinger 250 Ohm haben (990 Pro) dann packt's das Handy wohl nicht mehr.


----------



## Thallassa (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*



Darkseth schrieb:


> Übrigens: Frag mal Thalassa. er hat zwischen seinem HTC One M7 (2013) und einem 200€~ teuren Fiio X3 so ziemlich keinen/kaum unterschied gehört. Und er nutzt relativ empfindliche in-ears mit mehrern Treibern.



Nullkommagarkeinen mit den IEM. Bei richtigen Kopfhörern sah's aber anders aus, da klangen selbst billige 32 Ohm Modellchen wie der Monoprice 8323 am FiiO besser. Nicht, dass das One sie nicht geschafft hätte.

"Packen" tut's das Handy schon irgendwie  Aber irgendwie halt. Persönlich würde ich da, gerade bei geringerem Budget, zum FiiO E11 greifen. Der hat genug Saft. Wenn du da natürlich bei bestellen und probehören keinen Unterschied feststellst, zurückschicken ^^


----------



## ToflixGamer (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*

Soll halt dann für den PC UND das Tablet gedacht sein, billig muss es keineswegs unbedingt sein.


----------



## Darkseth (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*



ToflixGamer schrieb:


> Geht nicht um den Klang, das iPhone hört sich gut an.
> 
> Aber es geht halt um die Impedanz. Wenn die Dinger 250 Ohm haben (990 Pro) dann packt's das Handy wohl nicht mehr.


 Wer behauptet das? Ist es dir am iPhone zu leise? Das iPhone hat doch eig genug power, besonders wenn man die Lautstärkebegrenzung entfernt.
Die Impendanz hat garnix zu sagen  Meinen T90 mit 250 Ohm kann ich an meinem htc one nicht voll aufdrehen. Selbst auf 2/3 der lautstärke bläst es mir die Rübe weg


----------



## ToflixGamer (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*

Na, ich dachte mir halt... 

Die Lautstärke-Begrenzung kann ich ohne Jailbreak nicht entfernen, von daher geht das z. B. nicht.


----------



## Sirthegoat (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*



Darkseth schrieb:


> Wer behauptet das? Ist es dir am iPhone zu leise? Das iPhone hat doch eig genug power, besonders wenn man die Lautstärkebegrenzung entfernt.
> Die Impendanz hat garnix zu sagen  Meinen T90 mit 250 Ohm kann ich an meinem htc one nicht voll aufdrehen. Selbst auf 2/3 der lautstärke bläst es mir die Rübe weg


 
Alles eben sehr subjektiv, jeder hört Musik auf einer anderen Lautstärke. Aber die pure Impedanz sagt wirklich nichts über die Laustärke aus, Beyer lassen sich zb. einfacher mit hoher Impedanz betreiben als vergleichbar andere Kopfhörer. Ich selber kann an meinem Iphone meine Kopfhörer nicht wirklich betreiben, der X1 ist mir einfach zu leise.


----------



## ToflixGamer (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*

Alles klar.


----------



## ToflixGamer (28. August 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*

So, wollte mal hier noch etwas Feedback posten.

Seit heute ist der AKG K612 Pro da und er wurde ausführlich getestet.

Aufgefallen ist mir, dass er bei hohen Lautstärken (am besten zu hören bei "In the Air tonight" von Phil Collins - Schlagzeugsolo) sehr heftig verzerrt. Den Sennheiser vom Papa, selber PC, selbes Lied - deutlich weniger Verzerren, nahezu unhörbar und deutlich mehr im Hintergrund. Schade, er hat mir anfangs gut gefallen.

Morgen kommt der 990 Pro. Ich hoffe, der taugt dann was... ansonsten muss ich mich weiter umschauen. Vielleicht gehts dann doch weiter bei Sennheiser & Co.


----------



## Trochaeus (28. August 2014)

Beats Pro


----------



## Cleriker (28. August 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*

Du könntest auch mal den Fidelio X1 probieren. Sollte etwa deinem Geschmack entsprechen, denke ich.


----------



## ToflixGamer (29. August 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*

Beats. Tut mir leid, aber willst du mich verar***? Ich zahl doch nicht nen Haufen Geld, wenn ich dafür mit Sicherheit auch deutlich besser KHs kriegen kann... 

Hm, ja... ich hab irgendwie keine große Lust mehr, war ja schon ewig das Ding mit den KHs und jetzt hab ich echt keine Lust mehr.

Vielleicht bestell ich mir das nächste Mal bei Amazon einfach auch die Superlux HD 681 und das wär's dann...


----------



## DerBeobachter (29. August 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*

Habe eins von Steelseries. Gut aber benutz es irgendwie nie. ^^


----------



## ToflixGamer (29. August 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*

Ein Headset? Darum gings mir gar nicht.

Ich möchte Kopfhörer zum Zocken und Musik hören, da ich miese Lautsprecher habe...


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (29. August 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*



ToflixGamer schrieb:


> Seit heute ist der AKG K612 Pro da und er wurde ausführlich getestet.
> 
> Aufgefallen ist mir, dass er bei hohen Lautstärken (am besten zu hören bei "In the Air tonight" von Phil Collins - Schlagzeugsolo) sehr heftig verzerrt. Den Sennheiser vom Papa, selber PC, selbes Lied - deutlich weniger Verzerren, nahezu unhörbar und deutlich mehr im Hintergrund. Schade, er hat mir anfangs gut gefallen.


 
Ich habe jetzt nicht alles hier gelesen - woran hast du denn jetzt den K612 angeschlossen gehabt bzw. in welchem Format "In the Air Tonight" vorliegen? Denn so richtig kann ich es mir nicht vorstellen dass es am AKG liegt. Ich hatte ihn eine lange Zeit im Einsatz und nun ist der nächste Besitzer damit sehr glücklich. Wobei man natürlich sagen muss, dass jetzt das Lied nicht unbedingt die Ausgeburt an musikalischem Hightech Mastering ist, ein Hintergrundrauschen kann ich zu Beginn des Liedes auch wahrnehmen.

Du kannst ja z.B. nochmal mit Dire Straits - Brothers in Arms oder Pink Floyd - Dark Side of the Moon gegentesten. Die Alben sind mMn ein Stück weit besser aufgenommen.


----------



## CSOger (29. August 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*



Trochaeus schrieb:


> Beats Pro


 
Hehe...was das jetzt wirklich ne Empfehlung?


----------



## BlackNeo (29. August 2014)

Der AKG verzerrt bei hoher Lautstärke gatantiert nicht, das ist die Aufnahme, "In the Air Tonight" hab ich neulich mal mit nem HD700 am HDVD 800 gehört, angeschlossen war Accuphase DP 800/ DC 801.

Und es hört sich ziemlich bescheiden an, clippt recht schnell und klingt einfach unsauber.

Der Senni von deinem Dad hat wahrscheinlich nicht genug Auflösung um das zu zeigen


----------



## ToflixGamer (29. August 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*

Achso... aha. 

Die Lieder waren original CDs an nem sehr guten Verstärker.


----------



## BlackNeo (29. August 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*

Wie gesagt, liegt an der Aufnahme. Habs dann nochmal mit nem HD 800 gehör, da fiel das noch viel stärker auf.


----------



## ToflixGamer (29. August 2014)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*

Hm, ok... aber vielleicht sind dennoch beide KHs nix für mich, ich hab da zu viele Ansprüche, glaub ich.

Ich teste beide noch ausführlich, aber... :/


----------



## MEMENTO88MORI (7. April 2015)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs Gaming und Musik gesucht!*

Moin erstmal, ist mein erster Beitrag hier 

Ich bin schon seit geraumer Zeit auf der Suche nach hochwertigen Kopfhörern, die nun nicht gleich an der "Preiskrone" von einem Sennheiser HD900 Wackeln und habe mich nun seit ca. 2 Jahren intensiv mit der Thematik HiFi befasst. Ganz Blicke ich da noch immer nicht durch  

Hatte lange folgende Modelle im Auge:

200-300€
AKG K701/Q701 (In vielen Studios als Referenzmodell angegeben und beliebt da sehr neutraler Klang.) 

100-150€
Beyerdynamic DT990 (auch eher neutral mit etwas mehr Bass im Hintergrund. Leider einfach das Design total verpfuscht.)

Selbst besitze oder besaß  ich:
Im Bestand:
Sony MDR-DS6500 (Funk Stereo-7.1 simuliert)
Sennheiser HD558 (Stereo)

Gingen zurück:
Creative Sound Blaster Evo ZxR (Stereo-7.1 simuliert)
Tritton Pro 5.1 ("echtes 5.1")

Als Soundkarte verwende ich bis dato die Asus ROG Xonar Phoebus.

Mein Fazit aus der langen Reise: 

"Echtes" 5.1-7.1 verwirrt mich mehr beim zocken und ich kann die Stepps nicht mehr richtig zuordnen. Bislang auch ein kleiner Glaubenskrieg, ob dies über die kleinen Boxen überhaupt ein Suround Erlebnis machbar ist. Dazu kommt der klare Nachteil, das man mit den Dingern nicht ordentlich Musikhören kann, da die Boxen an sich einfach zu klein sind und so keine wirkliche Bühne aufbauen können. Tritton raus. 

Also wieder Stereo. Die Creative sind als solches wirklich gut zum zocken. Zum Musikhören würde ich da aber wieder von abraten. Wenn dann nur mit SBX auf AUS.. Er ist sehr basslastig. Etwas Schwierigkeiten bei langem tragen, da Brillenträger. (War bei den tritton noch um einiges schlimmer.) dazu kommt, das man diese Hörer nur im Betrieb mit PS und XBox per Bluetooth betreiben kann. Am PC springen da die Treiber nicht an. USB oder Klinke. 

Sennheiser, an sich top! Guter Allrounder und Preis Leistung halten sich da die Waage. Kabel nervt mich. (Dafür würden mich einteige HiFiSpezis wahrscheinlich gerne lunchen. 

Bleiben die Sony,
An Tragekomfort nicht zu verbessern. Selbst nach 12h juckt da nix, obwohl sie geschlossen sind. Einige Experten stellen ihn gar auf eine Stufe mit dem AKG, auch wenn sie doch sehr unterschiedlich ausfallen. Er hat etwas mehr Bühne und kommt mit leicht angehobenen Bass daher. Kein Rauschen, WLAN resistent, Akku hält die 12h nach knappen drei Jahren noch immer locker durch und er ist in 4h wieder eisatzbereit. Also alles ausgemerzt, was man an Funkern früher auszesetzen hatte. 
Habe in mir damals noch neu geholt, weit über der 200€ Grenze. Heute deutlich billiger und in Kombination mit dem neuen AntLion Audio ModMic V4 Mikrofon, ein wirklicher Genuss. ( Klar, da kommt das Kabel wieder  )

Mit dieser Kombi fahre ich momentan sehr gut und benötige eigentlich keine neue Lösung. Wenn da das "will haben Prinzip" nicht immer wäre. Den AKG werde ich wohl doch nochmal testen  

Hoffe das Thema war hier noch nicht abgewälzt und ich könnte eventuell ein paar Sichtweisen etwas aufhellen, da der Markt derzeit wirklich erdrückend ist. 

MfG

PA:
@BlackNeo,
vielen Dank für den ausführlichen Link von dir! Hätte ich den früher zur Hand gehabt, wäre es einiges leichter geworden.


----------

